# Which Spur is primed for a breakout season?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Poll: Which Spur is primed for a breakout season?*

Choices:


Manu Ginobili - He was ready for a breakout season last year, but Pop got soured on his play and put him on the bench. I think Manu could get 15-5-5 with a good 3PT%, but of course, Pop will have to leave him as the starter for him to accomplish this.


Tony Parker - He's put up some pretty darn good numbers as a very young PG on a very good team, but consistency has been a huge issue for him. If he can eliminate the nights when he just doesn't show up, he could increase his numbers as well. Hopefully he can hit free throws this season at a decent rate (70% for a guard stinks)


Devin Brown - Well, he would have been my choice before free agency, but I don't think he's going to get enough PT. It's basically going to come down to PT between Beno or Brown, because Barry is going to deservedly take minutes away from one or the other, and possibly both. Devin needs to extend his range a little bit and learn to handle the ball better, because if he does that, he will get some minutes.


Rasho Nesterovic - Uhh, not too much to say here. This fellow needs to learn to hit free throws. If he plays like he did during the regular season again this year with an increase in FT%, I'll be satisfied. I wouldn't expect much more out of him than last year, but he did suck in the playoffs, and he can't let that happen again.


Malik Rose - To me, Rose doesn't qualify for this, since he's already had 2-3 solid seasons as a player. I wouldn't expect more out of him than his performance a couple of seasons ago, so I don't see why it would be labled as a breakout. If you are wondering why he's a choice on this poll, just read below.


PS - Yes, this idea was taken from the Spurs site on NBA.com. I only made some minor adjustments, so I just wanted to see what the BBB.net crew had to say about it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would say Manu, I am not that sure anymore but from the Spurs roster he is the only name I would select, as you said Koko, I was expecting a breakout season last year from him. He played almost 30 MPG and with the addition of Barry I don't know if Pop will leave Ginobili much more on the court.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

My pick is Devin Brown.. He is still pretty young... They need to give him some time to develop his game and they will be rewarded for it in the future...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Tony Parker. He has become more mature and more consistent every year he has been in the league and I think next year is the year he shows that he can be a night in night out consistent Number 2 option.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I say Devin or Manu, and I'm happy with Pop keeping Manu on the bench. he is good enough to be a starter, but he is an energy and is better off on the bench.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> I say Devin or Manu, and I'm happy with Pop keeping Manu on the bench. he is good enough to be a starter, but he is an energy and is better off on the bench.


I would be very very disappointed in Pop if he regalated Manu to the 6th Man role again. Manu showed last year(when TD and TP were hurt) that he could be a big scorer and a big player. I expect him to be the starting SG next year and have a solid 15-5-5 year even tho he will be the 3rd/4th option behind TD, TP, and maybe even Rasho.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> I would be very very disappointed in Pop if he regalated Manu to the 6th Man role again. Manu showed last year(when TD and TP were hurt) that he could be a big scorer and a big player. I expect him to be the starting SG next year and have a solid 15-5-5 year even tho he will be the 3rd/4th option behind TD, TP, and maybe even Rasho.



You're not the only one who will be dissapointed if Manu comes of the bench. Honestly, I would have rather not kept Manu if I knew he was going to come off the bench, especially with Malik eating our dollars along with eating pine last season. 


Manu should be a solid #3 option on offense, because my expectations are really high for Tony Parker this upcoming season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

he is perfect where he is. if the spurs are in a slump they bring Manu out to help. he is a great energy player and should have won the 6th man award last year


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> he is perfect where he is. if the spurs are in a slump they bring Manu out to help. he is a great energy player and should have won the 6th man award last year


So you wanna pay a 6th man close to 10 million dollars a year? Not me. Also another question. Who will start in front of him? Devin Brown? Brent Barry(he is our backup PG/SG)? We should not start a lesser talent b/c we want Manu coming off the bench. Yes his energy is great off the bench but early in the year when he started he had numerous 20-25 pt per game performances (w/o td) and almost single handedly beat the Lakers. He is primed to be the starting SG. No question. I would be highly disappointed if Pop again uses him as a bench player.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

he didn't "single handedly almost beat the lakers". sure he lead the team, but the entire team had to step up when tony and tim were gone. Manu's not a one man team. And his energy off the bench is much more important then him starting. He should get more time, but he should also stay one the bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think quite a few can have a breakout season if Pop opens up the offense a little more. Take advantage of the gifts of Parker and Manu.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> he didn't "single handedly almost beat the lakers". sure he lead the team, but the entire team had to step up when tony and tim were gone. Manu's not a one man team. And his energy off the bench is much more important then him starting. He should get more time, but he should also stay one the bench.


Ok so he had help from the team, but he did show he is a more than capable starter and was obviously the leader on the team w/o tony and tim. If he stays on the bench who do you suggest starting over him? devin brown? brent barry? We shouldn't start BB at SG b/c he is our primary backup point guard and a back up 2guard as well. Manu will play with energy whether he starts or not but a 9 million dollar a year player especially of his caliber is not a bench player. Yes his energy off the bench was great but so was his performance as a starter. Just think of what he could do if he is consistently the starter at SG.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pop is payed to b the coach not you. so I'm sure he has a better idea of where manu should b played. and look how well it worked. Manu should be played more, but he should remain the 6th man. His energy off the bench is worth to much to give up. If pop makes him a starter again that's good, but if he makes him the 6th man again that's even better.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

You have avoided my question of who to start over Manu like 3 times. Who would you start over Manu? Yes I know Manu off the bench is a valuable asset but it would be even more valuable to have Parker and Manu start the game and play with each other the majority of the minutes they are on the court. Starting Manu would not take much away from our bench as we have added Brent Barry, we now know what Devin Brown can do and we still have Malik Rose. I know I'm not the Spurs coach but I'm bettin that Pop starts Manu at the SG this, as he has said he would and the reason they signed BB to be the back up 2guard/PG.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm in agreement with basically what texan is saying. We paid Manu big bucks this offseason, and he better damn well start, or we're paying another bench player too much money. 


Manu did good off the bench last year, but let's not forget we failed in the playoffs, so that doesn't mean too much. There's no doubt Manu would produce off the bench, but I don't like the idea of having our 3rd best player with the 3rd largest contract in Spurs history coming off the bench. 



The bottom line is that our standards aren't *just* a playoff berth; We're going for the whole damn thing, so I wouldn't say that it was succesful last season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't really know who they would start over manu, but probably brent barry, after all he is replacing Hedo, and we didn't loose in the playoffs cuz of manu on the bench. we lost cuz tim and tony went cold.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The problem with starting Barry at SG is he is our primary back up to both the PG spot and the SG spot. Manu on the other hand only has to concentrate on playing SG/SF this year which is practically the same position. 

BTW Welcome to the Spurs board and its great to have you. Hope you keep posting in the future and boost this spurs board.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Having Manu as a starter isn't a bad thing, it's just that if the spurs start trailing it will be hard to get back out of it withouth the energy of manu off the bench. I think Pop mite do what he did last year, make manu as a starter at the beggining of the year, and if it doesn't work out make him the 6th man again.


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

Devin.

I'm sure he'll be a vital part of the rotation, spending time at the 2 and 3. 

I think Malik will have a totally different season to last. (Hope so, anyway:sigh: )


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Parker.

The kid will be playing for a contract (perhaps a max) and he knows that he has to show consistency to shut up the critics and get big bucks.

Plus those reasons, he´s a very talented player, with great speed and a nice ball handling.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> Parker.
> 
> The kid will be playing for a contract (perhaps a max) and he knows that he has to show consistency to shut up the critics and get big bucks.
> ...



We've missed you around here; Where have you been?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> We've missed you around here; Where have you been?


My last pc broke, so I had to wait a little till get a new computer.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> 
> 
> My last pc broke, so I had to wait a little till get a new computer.



Anyhow...welcome back!


----------

